# Clicking Sound Occurring and Gear Shifter Shaking When the Wheels Turn



## george03246 (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a Sno-Tek 24" Snow Blower off of craigslist last week and after using it for the first time today I am encountering an issue with it I am hoping someone here can help me diagnose. Basically after using it for awhile today it started making a clicking type of sound whenever I would engage the drive mechanism and the wheels would turn. It makes the same clicking type of sound whether in forward or reverse but when in reverse the cable or rod that comes up from the engine to the gear shifter rattles around in rhythm with the clicking sound. Other than that it is functioning fine. 

What could this be?

Regards

George


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't help. I own one of those machines. So far no problems. It almost sounds like it may be a pulley problem though. Possibly an idler pulley? I don't even know what's inside .I've never had the bottom cover off. I know mine makes a heck of a racket engaging the auger.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be worn out bushings or the frame is ripping where the bushings go through for the axle or the jackshaft. Sounds like the gears are skipping.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Check your belts. it sound like what my friends 2014 was doin. Turns out that his workers were running to high of a gear in deep snow and wore out the belts


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if you pull off the bottom pan you'll find some of the friction disc rubber has come off.. If so, a disc is not that expensive, prob about 30 bucks and if your decent with tools its a hour or two project.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

From what you describe I would question if the drive chain slack is way too loose and the chain is skipping on the sprocket teeth.  Just something else you can check if the previous ideas don't expose the issue.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not familiar with this machine, but could it be a frozen link in the chain?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Many possibilities what it could be.. Let us know what you find.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

if I remember right when I had my cover off. there is no chain. two gears and a friction disk. my model no is 920402 and serial is 35000 or model 920404 and 000101 that's on my owners manual. hope this will help you guys out so far my snow tek is not ticking. it move 53ins of snow for me last year. were suppose to get 9 to 10 by morning and I am about go out and blow 6 in.


----------



## ReneeMer (Feb 5, 2021)

george03246 said:


> I bought a Sno-Tek 24" Snow Blower off of craigslist last week and after using it for the first time today I am encountering an issue with it I am hoping someone here can help me diagnose. Basically after using it for awhile today it started making a clicking type of sound whenever I would engage the drive mechanism and the wheels would turn. It makes the same clicking type of sound whether in forward or reverse but when in reverse the cable or rod that comes up from the engine to the gear shifter rattles around in rhythm with the clicking sound. Other than that it is functioning fine.
> 
> What could this be?
> 
> ...


Did you figure out what this issue is ? My machine started making the same banging sound in drive and reverse yesterday but still throws snow


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ReneeMer
sorry you posted to a thread that died nearly 6 years ago, with a OP last posting Jan 31, 2015 unseen since .


please make a new thread of your own, list make, model number and first 4 of the serial . with a better description of your issue 
and welcome to the SBF

this thread is closed left for reference only .


----------

